# 是不夠的



## viajero_canjeado

Okay, I'm trying to figure out the meaning of this phrase. The context is: "I know you have lots of dreams in life.. but 那樣的成就對我這個有些野心的人來說
是不夠的.

Is that saying: "But that kind of achievement to someone wild at heart like me just isn't enough."

Or am I misunderstanding?


----------



## YangMuye

1. It's better to replace 是不夠的 with 不夠, just imagine an adjective is also a verb. It's usually considered as a significant characteristic of 西化中文.
2.
我這個有些野心的人=>我這個人=>me, the man(who ...)
我這樣有些野心的人=>我這樣的人=>one (who ...) like me
3.不太清楚just not/not just的用法。


----------



## Jin825

i think you are right, LS的讲的太复杂了


----------



## Jerry Chan

野心means ambition, so 有野心的人 is an ambitious person.
But note that 野心 is quite derogatory in Chinese. You better not use it to describe yourself.


----------



## Analgesia

YangMuye said:


> 1. It's better to replace 是不夠的 with 不夠, just imagine an adjective is also a verb. It's usually considered as a significant characteristic of 西化中文.
> 2.
> 我這個有些野心的人=>我這個人=>me, the man(who ...)
> 我這樣有些野心的人=>我這樣的人=>one (who ...) like me
> 3.不太清楚just not/not just的用法。


 

I am fairly sorry that I couldn't agree with deleting the 'de' as you can easily judging from the blatant distinct of the sentences which if with or without 'de' added. The original sentence given by Viajero is perfect,I don't know much definition of 'Xi hua zhong wen' but I can tell the structure like the sentence written here is quite commonly used in even any of the daily writing stuffs，says，letter or IM.


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Hey guys,

Thanks for the comments. 但我不是在問中文文法是對的與否; 我想知道我翻譯的句子是不是對的.


----------



## Jerry Chan

viajero_canjeado said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thanks for the comments. 但我不是在問中文文法是對的與否; 我想知道我翻譯的句子是不是對的.



野心 =/= wild + heart (or wild at heart)


----------



## bighead+

viajero_canjeado said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thanks for the comments. 但我不是在問中文文法是對的與否; 我想知道我翻譯的句子是不是對的.



1. 基本正确。野心 = ambitions ( with kind of negative meaning), so it could be translated as "But that kind of achievement to someone with ambitions like me just  isn't enough." 

2. If you say you have 野心， you usually mean your ambitions are more materialistic like money / higher social status..... ambitions with positive meaning is "雄心"， but it's not humble to use "雄心" to describe yourself so in this sentence "野心" could also mean the speaker want to express himself in a humble way.

3. nothing wrong with "是不够的"，if you use "不够" it sounds too abrupt .... not humble enough.


----------



## Tsingtao

那樣的成就對我這個有些野心的人來說是不夠的

Such achievements are not enough for someone who is more ambitious


----------



## NitaHK

是不夠的 -> just isn't enough

That's a perfect translation!  Catches the tone and contrast perfectly.


我這個有些野心的人 = someone like me, with a bit of ambition.  Someone pretty ambitious like me.  Ambitious as I am.


----------



## saitoaoda

Your interpretation is just okay.  No deed to worry.


----------



## sugarxnspice

I know you have lots of dreams in life.. but 那樣的成就對我這個有些野心的人來說
是不夠的.

Is that saying: "But that kind of achievement to someone wild at heart like me just isn't enough."

Grammatically you're correct, but I would translate "有些野心的人" more accurately as "someone ambitious like me"

But that kind of achievement to someone ambitious like me just isn't enough.


----------



## jinxnao

hi, what does laishuo here mean?


----------



## viajero_canjeado

"dui wo lai shuo" is a set structure meaning something like in my opinion, to me.


----------



## avle

I agree with you, *viajero_canjeado* .
Such achievement is inadequate (not satisfying) to someone who is wild at heart.


----------

